# Socialized health care



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.newsmax.com/archives/article ... 1350.shtml


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with the article on the current state of health care in Canada but 25 years ago when I was Canada, it was clearly much better than the US system. At that time, we paid roughly 4% of our wages to the health care system. No one waited for a procedure then(e.g. surgery or EKG, whatever) and preventive health care was second to none. Research studies at that time concluded that the preventive health care alone reduced future costs of health care to pay for the system as it was then, while the lack of preventive health care in the US would end up driving up health care costs at double digit rates. Guess what, now the US is dealing with double digit increases in health care costs and with us baby boomers retiring and having more health issues will only make the problem worse. I am not disputing the facts that the Canadian system is no longer working, but their original intent of providing preventive care early to reduce costs in the future does work and is proven to work. Which is why I still support some sort of universal health care for minimum preventive measures in the US. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

What is this preventive health care that you speak of? Can you give some examples of preventive health care in Canada? Not trying to cause anything, just not sure of what you are referring to.

In Canada, IMO we really haven't seen anything yet. Once those baby boomers need the care, we are doomed. It has been said that you use something like 80-90% of your health care expeditures over the age of 65...Scary.

I will say something that is very taboo in Canada: "We do need to look at privitization at some level in Canada". I wish I didn't have to believe that, because I do believe that everyone should be afforded the same care as everyone else, but the reality of it is that it is just not sustainable at its current level.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

At the time I was there, preventive care included free vaccinations for everything, free annual physicals with full labs, xrays, ekg's, and most any other age related testing, dietary help, mental health screening and on and on. At the same time, with my relatives still in the states, private insurance covered hardly any services and had a co payment besides. It was only the most recent years that most basic items for a complete annual physical are finally covered in most US plans. 
One of the things I did see in Canada that may have contributed to the decline of the system, is when some people (appeared independent of income level, not just deadbeats) would go to the doctor for colds, flu, splinters in a finger) and from my perspective, took up space and wasted health care workers time and energy. I suspect that is one of the many items that changed that system to a system with prioritization.

Secondly, look at the medical advances (and costs) of the past 20 years. Now, you get a CAT scan for everything, same with MRI, medications, etc. For those of you old enough, you recall having chest pains, go to the doctor, if the ekg was even marginal, you got two aspirin and told to go home and rest. All the new technologies and tests, and drugs, cost money, a lot of money and all of those are advances in medicine from just 20 - 30 years ago. Sprained ankle? Old days: Don't stand on it, here is some aspirin. New age: Xray, MRI, CAT Scan, Vicodin, Oxycotin, physical therapy, mental health counselling to deal with the pain.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Call me on it if I'm wrong, but you are welcome to use your own private doctor are you not?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am not trying to get into this fray, but all my relatives in Alberta seem to like the system. Is there a difference between the providences? I do know that one of my cousins came home from Arizona to Alberta to get medical attention. Have no complaints about our system as it applys to myself as we have Medicare and supplimental insurance, its the ones without that we should be concerned about.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sister that lives in Saskatchewan and has had nothing but trouble, long waits to get service/treatment. As far as a difference between provinces, thats a good question, I'll give her a call and see if she knows. Also ran into a gal from Saskatchewan 2 weeks ago at the gas pumps at Behm's in Minot, she asked if I would fill her vehicle for her because she had a IV port in her hand and didn't want to spill gas on it. During our conversation she revealed that she had limes disease and was coming to Minot from Estevan once a week for treatment. She also was a nurse up there and didn't have much good to say.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Apparently there are more Canadians that are unhappy with the system then we think.


----------

